# The Utah Impossible!



## bugleboy (Sep 25, 2007)

*I DID THE IMPOSSIBLE!!!*

Well, I had the day off today, so I figured I would try a jump-shoot for ducks in the morning and an evening scouting trip for geese.

Started off the morning great! 6 shells for 7 ducks!...and had my limit by 8:30. It's crazy, some days are RED HOT! and some days are just a crap. Fortunately, It was a heck of a day! I donated the other drake redhead to the dwr before I was able to get a photo of him.

Limit of ducks minus the other drake redhead...









After going back home, taking a nap until 3:00pm, I headed out to a usual goose spot to scout. As I get to my vantage point, I hear a honk, look back and pass shot a single goose. Just after that, a flock of about 20 geese flys low and goes and lands in the spot I've setup for them before. So I decide it's worth my time and see if I could put the sneak on them.

The wind was absolutely horrible! Blowing right to the geese sleeping on the ice, well after 20 minutes of sneaking through cattails and on ice, I luckily made it within 30 yards of them sleeping on the ice. I nugde out for one last look, and the end goose catches me and they all jump. With one shell, I drop two geese.










Wow! That was a lot of work! But it was all worth it go get a limit of ducks and geese in Utah!!!


----------



## steven (Sep 8, 2007)

nice job tho are some really good birds


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

While it is not impossible to do it on a regular basis in Utah :wink: 

Congrats on a very fine bag 8)


----------



## bnatt (Sep 17, 2007)

That's a heck of day. I just spent 2 days hunting geese and we only brought 3 home between 2 of us.


----------



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

nice geese, sounds like you had a fine day. Its great you got both limits. But its not impossible to do on every hunt. It just takes alot of scouting and some good shooting. And today it looks like you had your day. Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job on the limts there. it sounds like very thing worked for you.. congrats.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Pretty sweet... thats a good variety for a jumpshoot. 8)


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

nice, congrat's.


----------



## duckhunteratheart (Jan 14, 2008)

Wow. Looks like somone knows where the birds are. All your birds are in REALLY good condition. Either your an awesome shot and hit them just right or you got lucky. But I would say that redhead is mountable in my book. You are one great hunter for your age, ada be! Nice birds!


----------



## Tealboy (Sep 20, 2007)

nice job sean, you killa you! you always make me jealous :mrgreen:


----------



## bugleboy (Sep 25, 2007)

duckhunteratheart said:


> Wow. Looks like somone knows where the birds are. All your birds are in REALLY good condition. Either your an awesome shot and hit them just right or you got lucky. But I would say that redhead is mountable in my book. You are one great hunter for your age, ada be! Nice birds!


lol, I do "pamper" my birds I shoot. I hate when guys ring necks or treat their birds like crap.

Day 2 was close to the same outcome...









I will admit, I did shoot those (2) Drake Redheads with one shot on the water...solely for mount purposes. Can't have busted wings or shot up ducks!

Although, I do shoot a patternmaster full choke, and try to head shot most of my birds...I would rather completely miss than wound a bird. I've only had to suffocate maybe a dozen birds this year after shooting them.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

WOW! Nice job, Dead-eye.


----------

